# Acute Cellular Rejection-Kidney Transplant



## Krisb615 (Jan 19, 2011)

HELP-

We have post transplant patients who are dx with Acute Cellular Rejection(ACR) status post Kidney Transplant.  We have been using 996.81 and 279.50.  Our physician's are stating that Graft-Vs Host disease is different.  Does anyone have any recommendations for the ACR


----------

